# campsite in Kalamata



## helenoftroy

My brother and sister in law are flying into Kalamata with their bikes to cycle to Mani. Has anyone any idea what the name of the nearest campsite is- I'm sure we've passed one on the front at Kalamata but can't remember the name or find it yet..........


----------



## gaspode

A simple search of the MHF database comes up with these two:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=7666

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=279


----------



## helenoftroy

Thanks ! I should have done that first! I have found three sites now - I just need to find out if they take tents. If anyone has any hints and tips for cycling and camping with a tent in the Mani my brother in law would be pleased to hear them.


----------



## Bimobil

helenoftroy said:


> My brother and sister in law are flying into Kalamata with their bikes to cycle to Mani. Has anyone any idea what the name of the nearest campsite is- I'm sure we've passed one on the front at Kalamata but can't remember the name or find it yet..........


Hi! 
Yes there is one on the front in Kalamata, But it looked small and crowded.
Also be aware if it is weekend there may well be a lot of noise from the nearby road/ clubs/bars.
Best to head off down the Mani to Stoupa where there is a nice site.

Darren.


----------



## helenoftroy

Thanks Darren but they will need somewhere to stay overnight for sure as they will have been up half the night waiting in Gatwick for their flight into Kalamata with their bikes in bike bags. They were hoping to rest a while and maybe get the campsite to store the bike bags for their return. I've been to the Peloponnese in our van so know the campsites but we've never stayed in Kalamata.

( www.bevisonwheels.blogspot.com)


----------



## peejay

Hi Maggie,

The Camping Marias Sea and Sun campsite is one of my old entries from several years ago, pretty sure they took tents and it was a nice site but do make sure it is still open if you intend using that one.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## helenoftroy

thanks Pete


----------



## TheGrocer

*Kalamata*

Kalamata airport is a few miles from Kalamata its self. It would take about 30-45 minutes cycling. Turn left out of the airport, over the first round-a-bout and then take the next right. This road goes to the seafront a far better ride than cycling down the main road, and its quicker.
Straight on until you reach the sea front then turn left following the sea all the way to Kalamata beach front. The camp site is a few hundred yards passed the large church on the front.

Saying all of that, If you are not in a rush I would head to BOUKA beach for the first night.
Slightly the other way but safe FREE camping......

Out of the airport turn RIGHT, stay left at the a round about on to traffic lights. TURN LEFT, follow this road...it bears to the right,KEEP RIGHT then half a mile bear left to the beach

DO NOT however leave tents etc unattended currently their are issues with gypsies in and around Messini / Kalamata.

If they are looking for a hotel / guest house for the night there are a fantastic deals at GMP Bouka beach ) search on BOOKING (dot) COM alternatively on the road I described turning RIGHT out of the airport pass through the traffic lights and there is a small hotel on the left. I am pretty sure they would also look after the bikes OK.

As for places to visit... definitely KARDAMILIA, STOUPA, KALGORIA, GYTHIO.....but hard rides. From Kalamata to Stoupa take the scenic route and keep RIGHT close to the sea front, there are lots of great little fishing villages to ride through........


----------

